

More Evidence Apple Falsified Images - bane
http://m.pocketnow.com/smartphone-news/more-evidence-apple-falsified-images

======
reemrevnivek
This is the mobile version of the desktop page submitted here 15 minutes ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2913567>

~~~
bane
Oh thanks, I didn't see that.

